# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  PLC με Αtmega328p

## ventouza1987

Καλησπερα παιδες 
πριν λιγες μερες επεσε στην προσοχη μου αυτο το βιντεο απο το youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gJOwuPyxgU&t=330s, 
για αυτους που βαριουνται να το δουνε ο τυπος εφτια3ε ενα "PLC" χρησιμοποιωντας Αtmega328p 
παρακατω εχω επισυναψη το ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο της πλακετας.
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης, γιατι κα8ε εισοδος περναει μεσα απο ενα οπτοκαπλερ, ενα 74HC14 κ τελος 74HC245 πριν φτασουν στην εισοδο του μικροελεγκτη? Τι εξυπηρετει το 74HC14 κ τι 74HC245? Ευχαριστω! 


canvas.jpg

----------


## SProg

Βασικά δεν είναι κύκλωμα 'PLC', ένα κύκλωμα με μΕ είναι που διαβάζει κάποιες εισόδους και έχει κάποιες εξόδους... δεν έχει τις βασικές προστασίες και σίγουρα δεν είναι για Industrial χρήση που λέει αυτός που έκανε το κύκλωμα...

Το 74HC14 έχει κύκλωμα Schmit Trigger. Το 74HC245 δε ξέρω για ποιο λόγο μπήκε.

Εάν είναι να κατασκευάσεις το κύκλωμα, τότε έχει και άλλα θέματα αλλά δεν είναι επί του θέματος.


EDIT: 
Ίσως λόγω θορύβου να μπήκε και το 74HC245.

----------


## ventouza1987

> EDIT: 
> Ίσως λόγω θορύβου να μπήκε και το 74HC245.



Μα λόγω θορυβου υπαρχει το οπτοκαπλερ κ το 74HC14 έχει κύκλωμα Schmit Trigger για μπαφερακι. 
Επισης τι προστασιες 8α εβαζες?

----------


## pstratos

To 245 πρέπει να είναι latch. Tα βάζαμε για να έχουμε πολυπλεξία εξόδων, ώστε από μια 8bit port να οδηγούμε πολλές εξόδους, χωρίς να μας νοιάζει αν στο ενδιάμεσω μεταβλήθηκε η κατάσταση της εξόδου του μΕ ή αυτός έκανε reset. Γενικά για να γίνει αυτό PLC θες προστασείες από υπερτάσεις, παράσιτά, watchdog, επιτήρηση τροφοδοτικού, θύρες επικοινωνίας (232 / 485) κτλ. Εμπορικά έχουν εμφανισθεί κάποια "controlino" (βιομηχανοποιημένο arduino ειναι). Δεν μου γέμισαν το μάτι, δεν έχω δει κάποιο να παιρνάει σοβαρές πιστοποιήσεις

----------


## pet

Λέει ο τύπος

*Integration of new devices.-* The new devices are:
*74HC245* , In version V3 this device was already present for the control of the inputs and, now for this version it will be added for the control of the outputs.*74HC14D* , This integrated circuit allows us to eliminate noise produced by electromagnetism. In addition, this IC is indispensable since our PLC device is intended to work in industrial environments

Για το 245 στην είσοδο, με το jumber απομονώνει εισόδους δηλαδή μπορεί να γυρίσει το I/O bus σε high impedance. 

Αν δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος τότε κάνει conditioning (CMOS). Πχ ταιριάζει τα είδη οδήγησης (της εξόδου του optocoupler και της εισόδου του επόμενου σταδίου, μC, ή ότι άλλο).

Για το 14D η δικαιολογία που δίνει είναι πολύ γενική... Ο κύριος λόγος για χρήση 14D είναι reshaping σύμφωνα με το datasheet του 14D:

_They are capable of transforming slowly changing input signals into sharply defined, jitter-free output signals_


Το οποίο δεν στέκει αφού προηγείται το 47HC245 το οποίο ήδη δημιουργεί sharp edges στην έξοδο του. 


Για την έξοδο εκτός από την πιθανή απομόνωση των εξόδων με jumber όπως στην είσοδο, πολύ πιθανόν να τον έχει βολέψει και σαν current source για να οδηγεί τα πηνία των relays.

----------


## SProg

> Επισης τι προστασιες 8α εβαζες?



Ίσως άλλαζα τα παρακάτω ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή:


Θα μείωνα την συχνότητα του κρυστάλλου. Δεν έχει νόημα να τρέχει στα 16MHzΔεν έχει decoupling πυκνωτές, σχεδόν πουθενάΔεν έχει ESD προστασία σε κανέναν κονέκτοραΠροσθήκη προστασίας υπέρτασης στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίαςΠροσθήκη προστασίας υπερέντασης στην τροφοδοσίαΠροστασία στην αναλογική είσοδο. Θα την απομόνωνα τελείωςΠροσθήκη εξωτερικού Watchdog (να έχει και λειτουργία BOD)Αλλαγή του κυκλώματος τροφοδοσίας. Σίγουρα όχι το 7805 να κατεβάζει από τα 24V στα 5V. Μόνο ο μΕ έχει κατανάλωση περίπου 16mA, εάν υπολογίσουμε και τα υπόλοιπα λογικά θα φτάνει > 25mA, δηλαδή έχουμε πάνω στο 7805 σχεδόν 0.5W χωρίς λόγο

Και στο PCB πρέπει να έχει θέματα.

----------

Gaou (05-02-20)

----------


## pet

> Δεν έχει ESD προστασία σε κανέναν κονέκτορα





Μπορείς να αναπτυχθείς λίγο;

Τι επιλογές υπάρχουν;

----------


## ventouza1987

> Ίσως άλλαζα τα παρακάτω ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή:
> 
> 
> Προστασία στην αναλογική είσοδο. Θα την απομόνωνα τελείως 
>  Και στο PCB πρέπει να έχει θέματα.



Οπως επισης SProg ανέπτυξε λιγο κ το παραπανω οποτε μπορεσεις!

----------


## SProg

> [/LIST]
> 
> Μπορείς να αναπτυχθείς λίγο;
> 
> Τι επιλογές υπάρχουν;



Ενδεικτικά γιατί έχει πολλές επιλογές και έχει να κάνει και με το σε ποιους κονέκτορες έχει πρόσβαση κάποιος. Επίσης ότι σχηματικό και να κάνεις, εάν δε μπουν τα υλικά στις σωστές θέσεις και με σωστό Layout, τότε πάλι μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με ESD. Δε σημαίνει ότι λόγω ESD θα καταστραφεί κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο (τα περισσότερα έχουν ήδη προστασία) αλλά και ένα 'απλό' Reset να γίνει λόγω ESD, μπορεί να είναι κρίσιμο.

Προστασία σίγουρα στο USB κονέκτορα (παράδειγμα) , στις εισόδους (παράδειγμα) και στο Button του Reset (παράδειγμα)

Την αναλογική είτε με τελεστικό με απομόνωση (ακριβή λύση), είτε με κύκλωμα προστασίας από υπέρταση-ESD-πολικότητας κτλ. Εάν δεν ήθελα μεγάλη ακρίβεια, θα έκανα ένα κύκλωμα τάσης σε παλμοσειρά μεταβλητής συχνότητας-κύκλου που είναι και φθηνό.

Επίσης, εάν δε κάνω λάθος.. συνδέει *απευθείας* τα 5V του 7805 με τα ~5V του USB

----------

pet (01-02-20)

----------


## nestoras

Ούτε καν απομονωμένες γειωσεις δε φαινεται να έχει ούτε τροφοδοσιες. Οι optocoupler δεν εχουν λόγω ύπαρξης έτσι όπως είναι το όλο κύκλωμα.
Βγάζει απευθειας pin του mcu στο πεδιο! Δολοφονικο!

Τα περισσότερα τα εντοπισε πολυ σωστα ο Σαββας.
Επιπλεον, εχει leds εν σειρα με τις εισοδους. Το ρευμα πόλωσης των opto ειναι πολυ χαμηλο μαλλον. Δεν υπαρχει η παραμικρη προστασια σε κανενα pin. 
Αν παμε στο pcb εκει γινεται χαμος, tracks κατω απο τον κρυσταλλο, κατω απο τους optocouplers κτλ.
Δε θα πρότεινα σε καποιον να κατασκευασει το παραπανω κυκλωμα για βιομηχανικη χρηση αλλα μονο για χρηση στον παγκο και σε ερασιτεχνικα projects.

Για την αναλογικη εισοδο υπαρχει η λυση με εξωτερικο adc i2c ή spi και digital isolator του bus.

----------


## ventouza1987

Καλημερα, 
επειδη μαλλον η πλακετα του φιλου απο οτι καταλαβαινω εχει πολλα προβληματα κ ειπώθηκαν πολλα ας κανουμε μια ανακαιφαλαιωση για καποιον μελλοντικο χρηστη που θα μπει να το διαβασει., οποτε η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης: 
Ποιες ειναι οι απαραιτητες  βαθμιδες που πρεπει να περασει ενα ψηφιακο σημα (απο ενα απλο μπουτον) πριν φτασει 
σε καποιο πιν του μικροελεγκτη?

----------


## SProg

> Για την αναλογικη εισοδο υπαρχει η λυση με εξωτερικο adc i2c ή spi και digital isolator του bus.



Βασικά και με linear optocoupler δε θα μπορούσε; Βεβαια εχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ.

----------

